# Gen2 - 2017 Hatchback Multiple issues (HVAC and Turbo)



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

New to forum forgive if this been covered

Wondering if any one else having these issues.

1. HVAC intermittently display's grey bar on 8inch display panel
Mainly seen with remote start used the command start and go to car
press the start button 
Turn or press any the HVAC options and get a grey bar displayed on bottom screen instead of what you pressed
Initially no error code detected. Until deep dive and error code on motherboard
HVAC control boards have been replaced and then a few weeks later did it again this time no error codes.

2. Check engine light low turbo boost. Only 8000km on the clock
Waiting for it to go in for further assessment


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

No issues to report with my hatch yet, that I got on Oct. 1st. with almost 11,000 miles racked up since then.

Let us know what the dealer finds, as the gen2 is still a very new model, with few problems reported.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

I have had the gray bar on the HVAC display once, also with a remote start, at next reg start all was normal.
I also had once a non start when pushing start button, love this technology but a pain in the rear at times !


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Could be something like a loose hose clamp somewhere. Let us know what they find. My 16 has never shown that with the climate control.

It does occasionally feel like it misses a beat on cold idle - that's been the only weird thing so far.


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

The Turbo Code for me was P0299 and typical the day it's going into the shop ran with check engine light until I get there and after another stop and start it goes away.
Had it sitting in friend work shop for 8 hours yesterday and still had the light maybe something with the -22 centigrade just now and causing blockage?
However it's got a weird cold air on heater when idling 

My HVAC issue was intermittent and I had to take it back a couple times before they finally was able to diagnosis the issue was the hvac controller or mother board


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> The Turbo Code for me was P0299 and typical the day it's going into the shop ran with check engine light until I get there and after another stop and start it goes away.


Underboost - exactly what would happen if a turbo hose or clamp were to come loose. 

Saabs (and Ford 3.5 EB's) used to ice up the intercoolers when freezing cold outside; that could be a possibility as well, though that often leaves you with such a blockage that there is barely enough air getting through for the engine to run at all.


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

So they update I got from the dealership for my issues.

The turbo issue – frozen moisture build up, so we’ve removed the components for cleaning and drying, and reassembled with a ‘winter-front’ behind the grille.

Not sure I had mentioned the heating issue when idle

heating - we tested the thermostat and found its exceptionally slow to get to heat (in fact it doesn’t even sound like it reached optimal temperature at all) so that would explain your colder-than-sedan issue, as well as your cold-while-idling and poorer-than-sedan fuel economy problems.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, wilsond3010,

We’re very sorry to hear that you’ve been experiencing these concerns in your Cruze, and apologize for any inconveniences caused. While our team is not best equipped to assist customers outside of the United States, we’d be happy to escalate your concerns to the appropriate team in your location. To set this up, please send us a private message with your VIN, full contact information and name of preferred servicing dealership.


Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care



wilsond3010 said:


> New to forum forgive if this been covered
> 
> Wondering if any one else having these issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks I will PM you.

Dealership has confirmed the HVAC has been pushed back to GM Engineering and they are working on a Software fix but no ETA Seems I am not only one after all


----------



## jdavis_15 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm glad I came across this forum - I can't say that I've had the same issue with the Turbo but I definitely have been having the issue with the HVAC. I've observed that the gray bar with no icons is repeatable 100% of the time by using the key fob to remote start the car. I haven't tested using the MyChevrolet/OnStar app so I'll try it out and update later. 

Thanks for confirming that GM is aware of the issue - saves me a trip to the dealership.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Same here with the HVAC controls. I’m glad someone has narrowed it down to remote starting the car. I’ve noticed the gray bar, but didn’t associate it with remote starting the car. They still haven’t fixed the issue, my car is 3 weeks old. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wilsond3010 (Jan 9, 2017)

18 months and still having HVAC Grey bar this is getting frustrating

HVAC intermittently display's grey bar on 8inch display panel
Mainly seen with remote start used the command start and go to car
press the start button 
Turn or press any the HVAC options and get a grey bar displayed on bottom screen instead of what you pressed
Initially no error code detected. Until deep dive and error code on motherboard
HVAC control boards have been replaced and then a few weeks later did it again this time no error codes.


----------

